# Kopfstoß Schadensschwere



## PeterK1981 (6 Juli 2022)

Hallo,

meine Anfrage bezieht sich auf die einzustufende Schadensschwere bei einem Stoß des Kopfes.
Die Situation ist die Folgende:
Eine Person steht auf der Leiter einer Maschine (trägt eine PSA gegen Absturz), welche sich mit 0,5 m/s fortbewegt. Alle 2 m existieren Querbalken, an welchen sich die Person den Kopf stoßen könnte. In der Beurteilung ist es so, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich eine Person oben aufhält. Mir geht es aber nur um die Schadensschwere.

Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,8 km/h würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Person schwerwiegende Schäden davon tragen kann, der Tod aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Gibt es hier irgendwelche Normen, aus welchen man Referenzwerte nehmen könnte?
Leider werde ich nicht wirklich fündig.


----------



## JesperMP (6 Juli 2022)

Also, quetchen, schneiden und fallen brauchen wir nicht überlegen, nur Stoss (Impact).
Langsahm gehen ist ungf. 1.2 m/s. Gefühlt denke ich dass bei 0.5 m/s der Stoss nur leichte und vorübergehende Schaden verursachen kann. Besonders wenn der Person PPE trägt (Helm) finde ich es höchst unwahrscheinlich dass es schwehre Schaden vorkommen kann.
Vielleicht gibt es in EN 61800-1 oder EN 61800-2 etwas über an welchen Wert die Geschwindigkeit als "Safe Limited Speed" angesehen werden kann. Ich habe leider nicht diese Beide Normen,


----------



## holgermaik (6 Juli 2022)

Kopfstoß ist immer problematisch (auch mit Helm). Hierbei ist bei der Geschwindigkeit nicht die direkte Verletzung das Problem sondern die Reflexe und damit die sekundären Verletzungen.
Du schreibst 0,5m/s und alle 2m Balken bedeutet alle 4 Sekunden muss sich jemand auf der Leiter ducken. 
Ich habe noch niemanden gesehen der einen Kinnriemen am Helm hat. Nach dem 2. ducken sitzt der Helm nicht mehr richtig und die Gefahr der Verletzung steigt. 
meiner Meinung nach das ist inakzeptabel.


----------



## JesperMP (6 Juli 2022)

Wenn der Person sich immer ducken *muss* um vorbei die Balken zu kommen, dann stelle ich mir vor dass es auch Risiken wie Quetschgefahr gibts.
Ich gehe davon aus dass PeterK dies in seiner Risikobeurteilung schon in betracht genommen hat, und dass der Person zwischen die Balken kommen *kann*, aber muss nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Juli 2022)

@holgermaik 
Ich seh es auch sehr problematisch.
Ohne weitere Schutzmaßnahmen wie Zustimmtaster oder was in der Art, halte ich es auch für inakzeptabel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Juli 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Nach dem 2. ducken sitzt der Helm nicht mehr richtig und die Gefahr der Verletzung steigt.


Vor allem weil der Helm nach vorne rutscht, das Sichtfeld weiter eingeschränkt wird und man dann den nächsten Balken nicht mehr sieht.

Ich habe mit Schutzhelmen gerade im Bezug auf "Sichtbereich vorne oben" schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht da man diesen Bereich schlechter wahrnimmt. Außer es ist ein Helm ohne "Sonnenschutzblende"


----------



## s_kraut (6 Juli 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Anfrage bezieht sich auf die einzustufende Schadensschwere bei einem Stoß des Kopfes.
> Die Situation ist die Folgende:
> Eine Person steht auf der Leiter einer Maschine (trägt eine PSA gegen Absturz), welche sich mit 0,5 m/s fortbewegt. Alle 2 m existieren Querbalken, an welchen sich die Person den Kopf stoßen könnte. In der Beurteilung ist es so, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist,


extrem unwahrscheinlich taucht in der Norm nicht auf.

es gibt unvorstellbar, unglaubhaft, unwahrscheinlich, gering, gelegentlich, und jetzt gehts ab: voraussichtlich, wahrscheinlich oder sogar regelmäßig und häufig.

Und wenn du in der Maschinensicherheitsnorm unterwegs bist gibt es nochmal deutlich weniger. Da geht es zwischen gelegentlich und selten.

Also extrem unwahrscheinlich klingt irgendwo nördlich von unvorstellbar, aber trotzdem dann halt südlich von wahrscheinlich.


PeterK1981 schrieb:


> dass sich eine Person oben aufhält. Mir geht es aber nur um die Schadensschwere.
> 
> Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,8 km/h würde ich davon ausgehen, dass die Person schwerwiegende Schäden davon tragen kann, der Tod aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist.


Es gibt ein gesunden Menschenverstand und wenn einer senkrecht nach unten unterwegs ist dann hat der die 1,8km/h nach ca. 0,5m über stiegen (rein geschätzt). Selbst wenn alle 2m ein Querbalken kommt.
Er fliegt dann mit diversen Körperteilen mit schwer zu berechnenden Geschwindigkeiten runter und bremst durch diverse Körperteile mehr oder weniger fatal.....
Die Geschichte würde ich mit einem Mediziner klären aber mein Gefühl sagt Aua, Schmerz und Tod.
Wer will das. Und wer will das verantworten.

Ich denke dass es geeignete PSA gibt, durch die man sich alle 1-2m redundant einhängen kann im Klettergurt. Dann geht es möglicherweise besser aus.


----------



## PeterK1981 (7 Juli 2022)

Die Person steht auf einer Ruheplattform und ist angegurtet, während sich die Maschine mit 0,5 m/s bewegt. Von der Gefahrenstelle selbst, ist er 3 Meter entfernt und hat auch keinen wirklichen Grund, nach oben zu gehen. 
Wenn ich nun das Risiko für einen vernünftigerweise vorhersehbaren Missbrauch bewerte, muss ich eine mögliche Schadensschwere annehmen. 

Er hat also eine PSA an und steht 3 Meter weg auf einer Ruheplattform.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2022)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den Aufstieg auf die Plattform zu sichern?


----------



## PeterK1981 (7 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den Aufstieg auf die Plattform zu sichern?


Es geht in dem Fall nur um eine selten auszuführende und kurzzeitige Inspektion. Würde die Person ständig oben stehen, dann auf jeden Fall. 
Aber hier geht es um 1x/Jahr für 10 Minuten.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Juli 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Fall nur um eine selten auszuführende und kurzzeitige Inspektion. Würde die Person ständig oben stehen, dann auf jeden Fall.
> Aber hier geht es um 1x/Jahr für 10 Minuten.


Also eindeutig nordsüdlich von 'gelegentlich'!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juli 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Fall nur um eine *selten* auszuführende und *kurzzeitige* Inspektion.


Diese Inspektionen kenne ich auch. Am Ende werden sie dann pro Schicht 2x durchgeführt.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Es geht in dem Fall nur um eine selten auszuführende und kurzzeitige Inspektion. Würde die Person ständig oben stehen, dann auf jeden Fall.
> Aber hier geht es um 1x/Jahr für 10 Minuten.


Wenn du sowas nicht technisch absicherst, dann bleibt nur organisatorisch oder personell (TOP-Prinzip).
Sowas führt erfahrungsgemäß immer zu Diskussionen.

Bei Kuka Robotern gibt es 250mm/s für den T1-Modus.
Und da ist zusätzlich ein Zustimmschalter aktiv.


----------



## stevenn (8 Juli 2022)

Meine Meinung:
Das ist ja eher ein Thema für die Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
WEnn diese Tätigkeit tatsächlich nur 1x im Jahr erledigt werden muss, dann würde ich den Zugang nach oben mit einem Vorhängeschloss absperren. Der Verantwortliche hat einen Schlüssel. Wenn nun einmal im Jahr diese Tätigkeit ausgeführt wird, dann muss eine zweite Person zugegen sein und die Person oben muss sich zusätzlich gegen Absturz sichern. Helm ist eh klar.
Die zweite Person hat einen Not-Halt Taster. 
ich würde hier nicht unbedingt auf die Schadensschwere eingehen, da diese das Gesamtbild verfälscht (meine Meinung)


----------



## PeterK1981 (8 Juli 2022)

Wir sind als Hersteller ja schon froh, wenn diese Inspektion überhaupt durchgeführt wird. Also häufiger steht niemand da oben. Der ganze Bereich ist auch nur für geschultes Fachpersonal über einen Schlüssel zugänglich. 
Das sich jemand aus Versehen in diese Situation bringt, ist auszuschließen. Es ist tatsächlich nur die vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung, welche ein Risiko darstellt. Die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit (auch aufgrund der langjährigen Historie) ist sehr gering, insbesondere wenn man betrachtet, dass es für das Wartungspersonal ein zusätzlicher Aufwand wäre, weiter hoch zu klettern und statt auf einem Ruhepodest auf einer Leitersprosse zu stehen. 
Ich hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass es noch irgendwo versteckt eine Norm gibt, welche die Auswirkungen von Stoßkräften auf den Kopf berücksichtigt. Viel mehr als einzelne Studien habe ich als Referenz leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## stevenn (8 Juli 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Wir sind als Hersteller ja schon froh, wenn diese Inspektion überhaupt durchgeführt wird. Also häufiger steht niemand da oben. Der ganze Bereich ist auch nur für geschultes Fachpersonal über einen Schlüssel zugänglich.
> Das sich jemand aus Versehen in diese Situation bringt, ist auszuschließen. Es ist tatsächlich nur die vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung, welche ein Risiko darstellt.


was du natürlich schon berücksichtigen musst, ist die Sache, ob der Nutzer einen Vorteil hat, wenn er dort oben ist. Denn dann wäre es vorhersehbar, dass er es von alleine öfter/immer macht. WEnn er keinen Vorteil hat, dann gilt mein Text aus #14


----------



## JesperMP (8 Juli 2022)

Zum ursprünglichen Frage, dann schätze ich dass 0.5 m/s wird keine _schwehre Schaden_ durch Stoss verursachen.
Andere Risiken wie fallen muss berüchsigtigt werden. Wenn man auf ein Leiter stehen muss, dann muss man immer die Fallrisiko in betracht nehmen.
Wenn man eine Balken trefft kann es verursachen dass man fällt, also es erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass es passieren kann. Es scheint dass PeterK es schon ins betracht genommen hat, wenn es gefordet ist dass der Person PSA tragen muss.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Juli 2022)

Es gibt für MRK-Anwendungen Empfehlungen über maximale Kräfte und Geschwindigkeite. Aber da wurde der Kopf -soweit ich weiß- wieder rausgenommen


----------

